# Computer bleibt hängen bei unload alsa-modules

## killerpfiffi

Gruß,

bin frisch gebackener gentoo-Nutzer und habe das Problem, daß der Rechner jedesmal beim Runterfahren hängen bleibt in dem Moment, in dem er die ALSA-Module entfernen will. Nach einem Neustart ist dann kein Sound da. Nach Ausführen von alsaconf gibt es wieder Sound und dasselbe Problem. Das ALSA HowTo habe ich meines Erachtens korrekt durchgearbeitet.

Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mich jemand an der Hand nehmen will und mit mir eine Lösung des Problems erarbeitet.

Die Soundkarte ist: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

Vielen Dank im voraus,

----------

## Frank99

 *killerpfiffi wrote:*   

> Gruß,
> 
> bin frisch gebackener gentoo-Nutzer und habe das Problem, daß der Rechner jedesmal beim Runterfahren hängen bleibt in dem Moment, in dem er die ALSA-Module entfernen will. Nach einem Neustart ist dann kein Sound da. Nach Ausführen von alsaconf gibt es wieder Sound und dasselbe Problem. Das ALSA HowTo habe ich meines Erachtens korrekt durchgearbeitet.
> 
> Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mich jemand an der Hand nehmen will und mit mir eine Lösung des Problems erarbeitet.
> ...

 

Hallo,

welche Alsa Version hast du installiert?

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit auch mal Probleme damit gehabt, ein Update von alsa auf 1.0.19 oder 1.0.20 hat das Problem bei mir gelöst.

Aktualisiere einfach alle deine installierten alsa packages auf die aktuelle ~ARCH Version.

siehe auch Abschnitt 3.b ->

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3

Frank

----------

## killerpfiffi

1.0.18

Mir ist allerdings nicht ganz klar, was ich genau in die /etc/portage/package.keywords reinschreiben muss. Muss ich jedes einzelne Programm benennen oder gibt es eine Packetloesung?

Also...

```

media-libs/alsa-libs ~amd64

media-sound/alsa-utils ~amd64

media-sound/alsa-tools ~amd64
```

oder nur

```
alsa ~amd64
```

...?

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Setze in

/etc/conf.d/alsasound

```
UNLOAD_ON_STOP="no"

KILLPROC_ON_STOP="no"
```

dann sollte dein System wieder sauber runterfahren.

----------

## killerpfiffi

Danke Josef.95, deine Loesung hat geholfen.

----------

